# 1898 Monarch Tandem on CL Peoria, IL



## SailorMac (Oct 27, 2010)

This one is about 2 hours or so from me. I could probably help someone with picking this up if need be. In fact, I'll be about 40 minutes from here either tomorrow or Saturday picking up a bike for my wife.

http://peoria.craigslist.org/atq/2028305275.html


----------

